# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Giới thiệu về hàn linh kiện và cách hàn linh kiện hiệu quả

## anhduy0410

Hàn thiếc là một công việc rất cơ bản và không thể thiếu đối với dân kỹ thuật điện, nhìn qua bề ngoài của mối hàn và tốc độ hàn củng có thể phần nào đánh giá được trình độ của người thợ. Vậy làm thể nào để nâng cao chất lượng của mối hàn và các điều cần lưu ý trong quá trình này là gì?

Hãy cùng tìm hiểu thêm trong bài viết!

*Các vật dụng cần thiết khi hàn linh kiện*
*Mỏ hàn*
– Ngày nay, mỏ hàn có rất nhiều loại, để chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp người ta thường căn cứ vào hệ số công suất của sản phẩm (W). Công suất của mỏ hàn càng lớn sẽ cung cấp một lượng nhiệt độ càng lớn như bạn có thể tham khảo các dòng sản phẩm mỏ hàn của Solomon – Đài Loan với dải công suất trải dài từ 20W -100W tùy vào ứng dụng mà có thể chọn loại công suất phù hợp
- Tuy nhiên, mức nhiệt độ thông dụng khi sử dụng mỏ hàn là ở 40W, tại sao lại như vậy?
+ Tại 40W mỏ hàn sẽ cung cấp một lượng nhiệt vừa phải để tránh làm hỏng linh kiện khi tiếp xúc
+ Mỏ hàn có công suất quá lớn sẽ gây ra tình trạng ô-xít hóa bề mặt dây đồng, làm quá trình diễn ra khó khăn
- Trong trường hợp phủ nhựa thông để làm lớp phủ cho mỏ hàn, nhiệt độ quá cao sẽ làm cháy nhựa và bám thành lớp khét tại mối hàn là mất tính thẩm mỹ

*Đầu mỏ hàn (Mũi hàn thiếc)*

– Trong mỏ hàn thì đầu mỏ hàn là nơi hoạt động chính được gia nhiệt tiếp xúc trực tiếp với thiếc hàn, với nhựa thông, bảng mạch… nên đây sẽ là bộ phận dễ bị hư hao nhất và thường phải thay đổi sau một thời gian sử dụng

*Một số lưu ý khi sử dụng mũi hàn thiếc*

- Không nên để máy hàn ở nhiệt độ cao trong thời gian dài nên tắt hoặc giảm nhiệt độ khi không sử dụng để tránh oxi hóa mũi hàn
- Vệ sinh mũi hàn thường xuyên bằng thiếc hàn và lau với miếng bọt biển ướt
- Một đầu mỏ hàn bị oxy hóa sẽ làm giảm khả năng truyền nhiệt nên cần phải thay thế để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất
- Các loại mỏ hàn chất lượng khoảng từ 100.000 – 200.000 VNĐ sẽ cho tốc độ truyền nhiệt nhanh, độ bền cao hơn các loại sản phẩm có giá rẻ thông thường
- Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm các loại đầu mỏ hàn xịn đang được Lidinco cung cấp

*Chì hàn – Thiếc hàn*

Chì hàn có lẽ không có gì là xa lạ với dân sửa điện cả, nó được bán rất nhiều trên thị trường bạn có thể dễ dàng mua được ở bất kì đâu. Chì hàn rất dễ nóng chảy chỉ khoảng 60, 80°C, thành phần khoảng 40% chì và 60% thiếc nên củng có thể gọi là thiếc hàn. Có hai loại chì hàn thường sử dụng cho hàn mạch là loại đặc ruột được phủ lớp nhựa thông bên ngoài và loại ruột rỗng bên trong có chứa nhựa thông

Loại chì hàn có bề ngoại óng ánh ánh kim là loại được bọc một lớp thiếc bên ngoài để tránh nhiễm độc chì cho người sử dụng

*Nhựa thông*

Nhựa thông là một vật liệu không thể thiếu trong quá trình hàn linh kiện, nó giúp tăng tuổi thọ của mũi hàn, tạo lớp phủ trên bề mặt lớp động của mạch in tránh oxy hóa đồng và giúp mối hàn dễ dính hơn

Về hình dạng nhựa thông trường ở dạng rắn, màu vàng nhạt, trong và chyển thành dạng lỏng khi tiếp xúc với mỏ hàn nóng nên cần khay đựng để tránh nhựa chảy ra khu vực làm việc

*Máy hàn linh kiện*


Trong thời đại công nghiệp ngày nay, các thiết bị ra đời ngày càng nhiều và máy hàn linh kiện (trạm hàn) trở thành một sản phẩm thông dụng hơn. Máy hàn linh kiện được thiết kế giúp công việc hàn thiếc diễn ra thuận tiện nhất có thể, nếu công việc của bạn cần thao tác với mạch điện liên tục thì đây là một thiết bị không thể thiếu. Các trạm hàn cho phép điều chỉnh nhiệt độ chính xác một cách tương đối do đó bạn có thể tùy chỉnh nhiệt độ phù hợp cho từng ứng dụng riêng giúp công việc diễn ra dễ dàng hơn

Một trạm hàn sẽ bao gồm


– Núm điều chỉnh nhiệt độ ở mặt trước
– Tay giữ mỏ hàn
– Khay chứa dụng cụ (tùy model)

Hướng dẫn sử dụng mỏ hàn để hàn linh kiện đẹp nhất


Bước 1: Trong mọi trường hợp trước khi thực hiện bất kì loại linh kiện hay mối hàn nào đó là phải vệ sinh bảng mạch và chân linh kiện một cách sạch sẽ. Một bề mặt hàn bám bụi sẽ làm giảm khả năng bám dính, giảm chất lượng mối hàn hoặc mất tính thẩm mỹ. Cách vệ sinh đơn giản nhất chính là sử dụng nước vệ sinh board mạch

Bước 2: Cắt chân linh kiện canh sao cho khi đã cắm vào mạch phần chân trồi lên tính từ bề mặt bằng mạch đến linh kiện khoảng 1mm

Bước 3: Tráng thiết ba vị trí quan trọng

– *Đầu mỏ hàn:* Tráng thiết đầu mỏ hàn đóng một vai trò rất quan trọng trong quá trình hàn vì nếu không tráng mỏ hàn sẽ tiếp xúc trực tiếp với chân linh kiện, bảng mạch sẽ làm cháy, hỏng hoặc làm lệch chỉ số linh kiện do quá nhiệt
– *Đầu dây:* Cạo phần gỉ ở đầu dây hoặc chân linh kiện rồi tráng thiếc nhanh để loại bỏ tạp chất, giúp thiếc hàn bám chắc vào các phần trầy xước của chân linh kiện và dây dẫn, việc này đồng thời củng giúp nâng cao độ dính của dây dẫn và linh kiện khi hàn
– *Tráng thiếc vị trí hàn:* giọt thiếc hàn chảy xuống lấp kín lỗ linh kiện và giúp tản nhiệt ra xung quanh tạo cân bằng nhiệt nâng cao độ bền của bảng mạch và độ chắc chắn sau khi thực hiện quá trình hàn

Bước 4: Tiến hành hàn linh kiện

– Đối với linh kiện thông thường: Dí mỏ hàn vào nhựa thông cho nhựa thông chảy ngập đầu mỏ hàn => đưa mỏ hàn đến chỗ chân linh kiện => gia nhiệt mỏ hàn cho nhựa thông chảy ra và phủ kín chân linh kiện và lỗ trên mạch => Đưa dây thiếc vào khu vực: chân linh kiện – lỗ mạch in – đầu mỏ hàn để thiếc chạm vào đầu mỏ hàn và chảy ra
– Nên canh một lượng thiếc hàn vừa đủ để đạt độ thẩm mỹ cao, nếu cảm thấy mối hàn chưa đẹp vì chưa đủ lượng thiếc chấm lại nhựa thông và bồi đắp vào vết hàn để mối hàn được đẹp mắt hơn

– Đối với linh kiện nhiều chân: Đối với loại linh kiện này nhìn vào đã thấy tốn rất nhiều thời gian nếu bạn không có những thủ thuật hàn cần thiết, dưới đây sẽ là một cách giúp bạn tiết kiệm thời gian hơn với loại linh kiện này
– Tiến hành bôi nhựa thông đến toàn bộ chân của IC => sử dụng một lượng thiếc khá to (bằng hạt đậu) cho chân đầu tiên => gia nhiệt mỏ hàn cho thiếc nóng chảy và di chuyển đến các chân tiếp theo cho đến chân cuối (di chuyển 1 chiều) => Những chân còn chạm nhau có thể di lại hoặc thêm nhựa thông rồi tiếp tục cho đến cuối (Trong quá trình thực hiện có thể thêm hoặc bớt thiếc để làm đẹp mối hàn)

Nhìn thôi đã thấy mệt

Vậy là bạn đã hiểu sơ bộ về cách hàn linh kiện, vậy để hút thiếc các mối hàn cũ hoặc có một mối hàn xấu tệ mà bạn muốn loại bỏ khỏi PCB thì phải làm cách nào?

*Hướng dẫn hút thiếc chì hàn ra khỏi mạch*

Việc hút chì hàn ra khỏi mạch hiện nay là vô cùng đơn giản với sự giúp đỡ của ống hút chì chỉ với một dụng cụ khoảng vài chục ngàn bạn có thể dễ dàng lấy linh kiện ra khỏi các mối hàn cũ hoặc loại bỏ các mối hàn xấu ra khỏi mạch

Các bước tiến hành cho việc hút chì: Sử dụng mỏ hàn để nung nóng mối hàn cũ => Khi mối hàn chảy, lên lò xo cho ống hút chì => Đưa đầu của ống hút sát vào mối hàn đang chảy (có thể chạm luôn vào mỏ hàn vì phần đầu ống có khả năng chịu nhiệt nên bạn cứ mạnh tay không sợ cháy hoặc hư hại đến ống hút) => nhấn nút và mối hàn đã được loại bỏ khỏi mạch. Rất đơn giản phải không

Ngoài ra, còn một cách khác là sử dụng các trạm hàn có tích hợp cả khả năng hút chì của Solomon thì mọi thứ còn dễ dàng hơn với độ bền cao, khả năng làm việc ổn định, dĩ nhiên là gọn gàng hơn phải mua nhiều thiết bị rồi 

Cần mua các dòng sản phẩm trên bạn có thể tham khảo tại đây nhé: https://lidinco.com/danh-muc/may-han-may-kho-nhiet/

----------

